# Have any of you reset your island yet?



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m not talking about resetting at the beginning for a certain fruit/airport colour etc. I mean like FULLY RESET.

I reset just the other week and I’m seriously considering it again haha. I blame lockdown


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 8, 2020)

no, i get super attached to things, so i haven't reset my island and i don't think i will :''') i think usually when i find stuff i don't like either i just make myself care less about it (like i have the orange airport, and i don't like the color orange but OH WELL who looks that closely at everyone's airport color u kno?) or change it (like if i got a town fruit i don't like, i can always just... plant the other fruits...)


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes... I just reset a few days ago. I found my map wasn’t suitable anymore and wasn’t happy with things overall so I reset! I’m taking my time from now on- rushing to set out everything at once absolutely destroyed me and ultimately made me hate my original island.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)

5cm/s said:


> no, i get super attached to things, so i haven't reset my island and i don't think i will :''') i think usually when i find stuff i don't like either i just make myself care less about it (like i have the orange airport, and i don't like the color orange but OH WELL who looks that closely at everyone's airport color u kno?) or change it (like if i got a town fruit i don't like, i can always just... plant the other fruits...)


I really wish I had your willpower!! I think my reasoning behind it is I don’t really like TTing and stupidly I placed my housing plots in silly places (as well as the shops), and now I realise you can only move them one at a time.. and it takes a whole day... so I feel a little overwhelmed haha. Also I don’t really have that much of a connection with the villagers and feel like if I stripped it back and started from the beginning again it would bring some of the fun back for me :’)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



deerprongs said:


> Yes... I just reset a few days ago. I found my map wasn’t suitable anymore and wasn’t happy with things overall so I reset! I’m taking my time from now on- rushing to set out everything at once absolutely destroyed me and ultimately made me hate my original island.


That’s exactly how I feel! I’m glad that you’re more settled now. I’m just a bit sad because I catalogued and traded a lot of items that were on my wishlist and I’ll miss them haha.


----------



## Mello (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't think I understand what you mean by reset, but if you mean if we have terraformed our islands a lot, then yes I've done that. I've drastically changed my landscape because I picked a terrible layout and wanted more waterflow


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)

Mello said:


> I don't think I understand what you mean by reset, but if you mean if we have terraformed our islands a lot, then yes I've done that


As in delete all of your save data and start again


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2020)

No, and I doubt I will. I have never reset any of my AC games.


----------



## Mello (Apr 8, 2020)

mocha. said:


> As in delete all of your save data and start again


Oooh, no nevermind. That's too hardcore for me


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 8, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I really wish I had your willpower!! I think my reasoning behind it is I don’t really like TTing and stupidly I placed my housing plots in silly places (as well as the shops), and now I realise you can only move them one at a time.. and it takes a whole day... so I feel a little overwhelmed haha. Also I don’t really have that much of a connection with the villagers and feel like if I stripped it back and started from the beginning again it would bring some of the fun back for me :’)



that's totally true! it does take a while to move housing plots, but i guess i just try to keep my chin up by thinking "i have something to look forward to (moved house) and something i have to do tomorrow (move another house)" if that makes sense?? like i always have something i'm working towards which feels nice. and yeah! if resetting will bring back the fun for you, by all means do it! this time around you'll probably have a better idea of what you want your whole island to be like again )


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No, and I doubt I will. I have never reset any of my AC games.


Oh wow! That’s impressive! 
Do you stick with what you have at the beginning or do mini-resets for certain fruit etc?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



5cm/s said:


> that's totally true! it does take a while to move housing plots, but i guess i just try to keep my chin up by thinking "i have something to look forward to (moved house) and something i have to do tomorrow (move another house)" if that makes sense?? like i always have something i'm working towards which feels nice. and yeah! if resetting will bring back the fun for you, by all means do it! this time around you'll probably have a better idea of what you want your whole island to be like again )


Aw that’s a really nice attitude to have! Haha, you’d think that, but that’s what I did last time and it didnt work out as planned :’) I guess I’m always aiming for the unachievable “perfect” island which clearly doesn’t exist. The presence the game has on social media doesn’t help either as I’m constantly bombarded with aesthetically pleasing photos of islands and rooms in houses etc etc. I wish I had even an ounce of their creativity! 
Also: off topic but I love your username! That film really sticks with me ♡


----------



## marea (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, i reset day 5, but only started my new town after 3 day of resetting. I missed my old town and villagers a little, plus all the items and recipes i got, but i like the current one better now.


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Oh wow! That’s impressive!
> Do you stick with what you have at the beginning or do mini-resets for certain fruit etc?



Once, with ACNL, because I got cherries and it is the one fruit I really dislike. 

But other than that, nope! In other games, inc ACNH, I picked the very first map offered to me and stuck with it.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 8, 2020)

Not in this game. Towards the end of playing one of my many towns in NL, there was one I reset and I became a habitual resetter after that. I realized it’s addicting to reset the game and if you start, there’s a high likelihood you won’t stay with a town for long. I said I wouldn’t do that this time around in NH especially because it’s only one island per switch.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Once, with ACNL, because I got cherries and it is the one fruit I really dislike.
> 
> But other than that, nope! In other games, inc ACNH, I picked the very first map offered to me and stuck with it.


I’m with you on the cherries part, there’s just something about them.. even in NH  

I went into the game with hope of doing the same kind of thing but unfortunately here I am, almost 3 resets in haha!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



moon_child said:


> Not in this game. Towards the end of playing one of my many towns in NL, there was one I reset and I became a habitual resetter after that. I realized it’s addicting to reset the game and if you start, there’s a high likelihood you won’t stay with a town for long. I said I wouldn’t do that this time around in NH especially because it’s only one island per switch.


I think that’s what makes the decision to reset even harder, like you can’t even buy another copy of the game. I really wish we could have another island on our switch!
I used to have one island I would constantly reset just for fun in NL and my one town that I’d had since first getting the game, I guess that’s where my reset habits dawned


----------



## Imbri (Apr 8, 2020)

No, I've put too much time and effort into it. I knew we'd be able to change terrain, so I focused on a map that had RS and the airport. I'm only doing minor changes to make houses fit better.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 8, 2020)

No, but I’ve been thinking about it. I don’t really like my landscape that much but I feel like if I reset then I would lose all my hard work.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 8, 2020)

I haven’t reset yet but I have been thinking about it. I don’t like how I placed my houses and how my island is set up. I do love my villagers though and I don’t want to lose any of my items so I don’t really know what to do


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

i haven’t - i’m happy with my island lol


----------



## popstar (Apr 8, 2020)

i spent a lot of my time resetting at the beginning of the game to get a layout i liked, with fruit i liked and with no horrifically ugly villagers! haha, considering how much we can do with the terraforming tools and how much i adore the villagers i have now, i can't see myself resetting my new horizons game ever


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2020)

No way. I'd hate to go through that tutorial again. It was such a drag ;___;


----------



## Shyria (Apr 8, 2020)

I did! But I was only 3/4 days in... I realised you could not terraform before a while + I didn't actually like the shape of my island...
So I started again, spent a whole night resetting to make sure I was entirely OK with what I was getting, both to terraform with and until I could get it.
 I'm not sure I will reset after that, butI might after a while when I'm 100% happy with my town and feel there's not much to do anymore, so I can try something entirely different. We'll see!


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 8, 2020)

At some point maybe- I’m not really satisfied with my island and I kinda went into it with no inspiration/ ideas- I should’ve made a plan before so my island would look better. But at the same time I like most of my villagers and I have a lot of things in the game I’d have to redo.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 8, 2020)

I've only reset earlier in the game when I was just starting out just so I could have peaches as the native fruit. Other than that, I don't plan on resetting at any point in time.


----------



## piske (Apr 8, 2020)

i did! i started on the 20th and reset on the 28th. i have no regrets! you should feel free to do whatever you’d like with your game! also, it’s only been a few weeks, so you’ll be able to catch-up quickly. c:


----------



## N a t (Apr 8, 2020)

I reset like 5 days or so into my first island and now I'm in love with my current island, but starting on release day was important to me so I decided to time travel back to release day on my switch and play through every day again. Worth it!


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been thinking about resetting because I'm a bit overparticular about what I named my island. I named my island Hobbiton (from Lord of the Rings) but now I feel obligated to replicate the village itself; it almost feels like I've limited myself by naming my island after something that already exists.

I do like my island layout and villagers very much though; I'm sure I'll be fine in the long run but I am having some second thoughts.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 8, 2020)

I was a chronic resetter in all the earlier versions but I decided not to with New Horizons. I reset quite a few times at the very start to get a fruit/map/airport color I like. I wish I was a bit pickier about my starter villagers but they'll leave eventually. I sometimes feel like resetting because it's weirdly addictive to me but this game has a pretty long/boring starting tutorial mode so I don't want to ever redo that.


----------



## piske (Apr 8, 2020)

i do wish i had a starting date of 3/20 since i did technically start that day, but i don’t want to reset AGAIN cuz i’ve put in a lot of work at this point ;A;


----------



## Beehaw (Apr 8, 2020)

Honestly after playing with a few friends and coworkers I felt that it would be weird to reset so I didn't even though my island layout and themeing were stressing me out a bit (RS is like 1 or 2 squares away from being perfectly lined up with my airport and I don't think my island is big enough to be the full nature preserve I was envisioning). I'm glad I've stuck with it cause there is a lot I like about my island and I've gotten a lot of progress done.

But I still had that reset urge so I bought a Switch Lite instead lol. I'mma TT backwards for that island, start on March 20th (or maybe earlier who knows) and have a secret island only for me! I plan on having a RP diary with that town too, so I won't feel bad TTing around to make a nice story.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 8, 2020)

Nope. I probably wouldn't have the motivation to start again for a very long time if I did.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

No. With terraforming in mind, I knew I was going to be able to get the river I wanted, and place buildings wherever, and now, so far, terraforming has worked out perfectly


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't think I will reset unless things go very, very, very wrong in the future.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 8, 2020)

No, I still have my island.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 8, 2020)

I reset my first island after a few days. I wanted different starting villagers and layout (river mouths), but I was pleased with everything else I had (apples and blue airport). I also only thought you could invite 1 villager for your first 3 initial plots and wasn't happy with the randoms moving in.

I figured it was a small time investment to get something I would be happy with long-term and it definitely paid off! A few hours later, I had everything I wanted again and I was so excited to get Dom and Cherry as my starting villagers!


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, the first time because I let randoms move into plots 3-5 without realizing I could island hop for them.
The second time because I missed having the peach furniture DIY, and I wanted a different native flower. 
I don't have NSO so I can't trade online currently, so I wanted a flower I liked to find when going on island trips. 

I ended up getting the fruit and flower I wanted, plus a really nice airport color so I think it worked out in the end. 
As someone else said, starting on release day is also important to me! (I stayed up to play it lol)


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah, twice. I'm happy with what I've got now, though. Not planning on resetting.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 8, 2020)

honestly im kinda thinking about it. i keep telling myself i wont but i know once i get an idea in my head it's a bit impossible to shake it. my main gripe with my island is the fact that the airport is sooo close to the plaza. while that isn't necessarily a bad thing by itself, when i started placing my paths i noticed that the airport did not center up with the resident services entrance; it's off to the right by one space. i dont consider myself to be up in arms about unevenness, but this is rly grinding my gears. 

im also not a fan of my airport color. i got yellow and i wish i had gotten orange or red instead, but it's not too much of a pet peeve. im a bit weird about colors, and i consider red, blue, green, and yellow to kinda be nature-y colors. and so in my game, blue is the water so i cant get that airport, green is the grass and trees so i cant get that airport, and yellow is the beach so i cant get that airport. red is the fruit on the trees, and there isn't much of that color present so i could get that airport.

i was never sure about my river mouth placement. when i first began this game, i wanted to have an east and south facing mouth because i always had a cliff on the west side of my new leaf town, so not having a river mouth there kinda replicated that but in acnh. but while terraforming ive noticed i kinda backed myself into a corner. i wanted to have a lil main area and a neighborhood, but now the main area is only on one secluded area?? idk how to describe it, but looking at my map (link) may make sense of what im trying to say. 

the only things that are really keeping me from resetting are the facts that i got all the recipes for bunny day and cherry blossom season, i've put nearly 200 hours into this save already, and i love all my villagers and to let them go would honestly break my heart. so far ive been able to put up with all these problems through sheer stubbornness and terraforming, but i'll probably let go of this map a year or so from now. luckily i have irl friends that i can leave some of my stuff with should i ever reset, but im just gonna chill for now i think.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 8, 2020)

No, I haven't reset. But I mean, I still have the same New Leaf town from release day in 2013, so.. I don't have a history of resetting being my thing haha.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I’m not talking about resetting at the beginning for a certain fruit/airport colour etc. I mean like FULLY RESET.
> 
> I reset just the other week and I’m seriously considering it again haha. I blame lockdown



I reset it on day 5 (35 hours) due to the island layout (river mouth both at the bottom) and I notice a lot of other people felt the same way as well.  It better to take the loss and reset it as soon as possible.  Best decision I ever made, found my #1 dreamy in Fuchsia and my island is just beautiful!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 9, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I reset it on day 5 (35 hours) due to the island layout (river mouth both at the bottom) and I notice a lot of other people felt the same way as well.  It better to take the loss and reset it as soon as possible.  Best decision I ever made, found my #1 dreamy in Fuchsia and my island is just beautiful!


I reset my first island because of this issue as well! I actually was aiming for 2 south river mouths but I never realised how much space it took away from the rest of the island!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Apr 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I’m not talking about resetting at the beginning for a certain fruit/airport colour etc. I mean like FULLY RESET.
> 
> I reset just the other week and I’m seriously considering it again haha. I blame lockdown



Oh, good idea.. will try to reset it too


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 9, 2020)

In New Leaf i reset about a month in and i really regret it because i just felt so detached from the new town. Because of this, im refusing to reset in NH despite how much I may want to. Everything can be fixed in my eyes, it just takes motivation for me to do it


----------



## Lilyacre (Apr 9, 2020)

I haven't but I feel tempted to. 

I really like my town. The villagers are cute, I got the fruit I wanted, but I just have this niggling feeling to reset. I think it's because it feels so refreshing to start over from scratch. I planned my town in advance and I've spent days teraforming to get it how I want it. Maybe I've just burnt out a bit. When you do so much teraforming and building up the town, you start to miss the simple undeveloped town you start with. Does that make sense? 

I'm trying to hold off because I know I'll regret it if I do reset. There's nothing wrong with my town, I just love that starting fresh feeling.


----------



## ..... (Apr 9, 2020)

yep. i transferred over 400 items to a friends island then redid mine because after unlocking terraforming i realized i wanted a map with rivers both ending at the front. i dont regret it, but it did take nearly 3 days to transfer everything there and back. my map is wonderful now, though.


----------



## Tako (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been very tempted to reset, but I've just gotten two of my dreamies and I would hate to lose them. I think I'll just... slowly terraform the island until I get what I want. :'>


----------



## Romaki (Apr 9, 2020)

I won't reset. I had a new town once a month in New Leaf and I just didn't enjoy playing the game anymore.

Of course there are things that I wish I could change with my island, but I know if I reset then my only wish will become that I just stuck it out with my original island, without knowing what had to be perfect. Because no island will ever be perfect, even with terraforming.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 9, 2020)

I think a lot of the people who want to reset are definitely the perfectionists and the people who get easily overwhelmed with a lot of things to do. Remember to take it slowly, you have no rush, and nothing has to be perfect in the first month of playing. It's taken a lot of convincing for me to understand that myself lol
Take a short break from the game if you have to, then once you come back you may either know if you want to reset or not or know what to do with your island. That's what im currently doing (still playing daily, but just taking a break from island construction)


----------



## toddishott (Apr 9, 2020)

I reset 10 days in. I wasn't liking how my map was turning out and I didn't want to spend the bells moving every single thing and found it easier to reset. It only took 4 hours with a friends help but I don't regret it and I'm loving my new island so much more!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 9, 2020)

Nope it ruined New Leaf for me - I made a promise to myself to never reset again


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2020)

First day I did after I got annoyed by the layout, kicking myself now because I had Cherry which is a dream villager of mine and I didn't realize at the time I could've waited a couple of weeks to change the whole layout.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 9, 2020)

moonrose said:


> I think a lot of the people who want to reset are definitely the perfectionists and the people who get easily overwhelmed with a lot of things to do.



i think this is a bit of a wild assumption on your part. im by no means a perfectionist, and i feel like calling people that just because they dislike something about their save they're going to keep for years that is a bit out of left field. when you have the ability to make whatever you want out of your save, wouldnt you want to make it to your exact specifications? and it's not that im overwhelmed with all the things to do, it's just that while doing them i've realized im not the biggest fan of my island.

a lot of the things i now have problems with aren't things i thought would be too big of an issue at the start, but when my terraforming isn't going in a good direction, i have to spend millions of bells to wiggle everything around just to change things on one side of my island then move them back, when im starting to have problems with my airport and entrance, and when i realize that the things i now want on my island are almost impossible/really hard to pull off, i would kinda just rather reset at that point.

i think i might reset. ive been worrying myself sick about these slight imperfections and whether i actually want to keep my island. there are so many things keeping me here atm, but bc aesthetics and looks matter slightly more resetting will probably win out in the end. and it's fine if that's the case; i have technically played this game since release so i've no issues time traveling back to then and playing like 30 minutes per day to at least get some progress. but this whole situation is sad and i say this but i'll probably just stick with my island and suffer. i guess we'll see in a few days.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 9, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i think this is a bit of a wild assumption on your part. im by no means a perfectionist, and i feel like calling people that just because they dislike something about their save they're going to keep for years that is a bit out of left field. when you have the ability to make whatever you want out of your save, wouldnt you want to make it to your exact specifications? and it's not that im overwhelmed with all the things to do, it's just that while doing them i've realized im not the biggest fan of my island.


Oh no i wasnt saying being a perfectionist is a bad thing, im sorry if it came off poorly.
Its just that ive heard a lot about people getting overwhelmed with the amount theyve had to do, like moving buildings and such, and as a bit of an over-perfectionist myself ive had a lot of issues with my currently lay out because of it. Sorry if it came off negatively and i apologise for assuming


----------



## rezberri (Apr 9, 2020)

moonrose said:


> Oh no i wasnt saying being a perfectionist is a bad thing, im sorry if it came off poorly.
> Its just that ive heard a lot about people getting overwhelmed with the amount theyve had to do, like moving buildings and such, and as a bit of an over-perfectionist myself ive had a lot of issues with my currently lay out because of it. Sorry if it came off negatively and i apologise for assuming


its fine. i just made that comment in the heat of the moment. wondering whether i should reset or not has always been a rly emotional issue for me because i invest my emotions too heavily into things. i agree that being a perfectionist isnt a bad thing either, but when people say thats the only reason why someone would reset (and with resetting and time traveling being a bit of issues in the community, gotta stay pure and all that  ) it just makes me mad.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 9, 2020)

rezberri said:


> its fine. i just made that comment in the heat of the moment. wondering whether i should reset or not has always been a rly emotional issue for me because i invest my emotions too heavily into things. i agree that being a perfectionist isnt a bad thing either, but when people say thats the only reason why someone would reset (and with resetting and time traveling being a bit of issues in the community, gotta stay pure and all that ) it just makes me mad.


again i apologise, i just worded things poorly!
Sorry if i upset you or anything


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I reset my first island because of this issue as well! I actually was aiming for 2 south river mouths but I never realised how much space it took away from the rest of the island!



Same I thought I was smart by doing so since it would give both the west and east beach the entire area.  Turn out by having all river mouth at the bottom, it took away land from the left and right of the island.


----------



## vicutie (Apr 9, 2020)

I only reset once!! When I discovered that there were specific airport/airplane colors in the game  I wanted a blue airport/airplane  as well as  haha


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

vicutie said:


> I only reset once!! When I discovered that there were specific airport/airplane colors in the game  I wanted a blue airport/airplane ✈ as well as  haha



I have those combination but I wanted green.


----------



## vicutie (Apr 9, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I have those combination but I wanted green.



Lucky!! It probably took me around 6 hours to get the blue airport/airplane & peaches combo   Definitely not planning on resetting ever again after that experience LOL Although it would be nice to have a centered town plaza


----------



## Maerle (Apr 9, 2020)

I reset on accident! I did not know you could not transfer save data from Animal Crossing to a new Switch, so I lost my save file!
I got really lucky and found my exact same map WITH cherries and a blue airport (which I wanted). I got to place buildings more conveniently this time around, so that’s good. Did get Sterling as starter and Truffles as a random move in, but I’ll change them later.

I sometimes get doubts when I see other people’s maps and island layout, mine feels less spacious, but I’m gonna stick with! My map actually has a whole lot that I like!


----------



## Melchoir (Apr 9, 2020)

I haven't reset or really even thought about it! I did in NL a couple of times though.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 9, 2020)

I was very close to resetting my island because I wanted to change my island name and possibly my starting villagers but at that point I already traded a bunch with people and I would hate to lose my progress... just wish there was a way to edit my island name, honestly


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 9, 2020)

I wish my plaza was centered but I'm trying to resist resetting because the set-up is too annoying for me and I don't want to lose all my items.


----------



## smokeoak (Apr 9, 2020)

I reset because the island name I chose no longer vibed with me honestly. I'm much happier with my new island!


----------



## wildbite (Apr 9, 2020)

I reset one time, which was a day after starting my town because I couldn’t get it out of my head that I wanted an orange airport. I tried to convince myself that blue matches Dodo brand well, but the orange airport looks cozy. I am very happy I reset but I didn’t lose much progress because it was only one day later. I would have struggled with the decision if I were a month or two into playing the game. I cannot see any reason I will ever reset again. I look forward to a few years from now and having the same island.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm about to. I'm really upset about it because I do NOT want to go through the tutorial again. I thought about just quitting and putting the game down for good, but I really love it when I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Jas (Apr 9, 2020)

i've never reset a game except for new leaf, and i regretted that one SO much lol like personally i'm so bad at letting go of stuff i've spent time on

i don't love my resident services or river placement, so i wish i could but i don't want to lose all of my museum progress and have to do the tutorial again (especially since i don't TT ). good luck with your reset though, i hope you find lots of dreamies!


----------



## ..... (Apr 9, 2020)

moonrose said:


> again i apologise, i just worded things poorly!
> Sorry if i upset you or anything


in their defense, i reset and i certainly am a perfectionist. It's not a terrible assumption!


----------



## Saga (Apr 9, 2020)

No, I don't dare reset because I don't think I would ever be able to get back the dreamies I've found again! (Four of them so far.) They would be way too expensive to trade for in terms of NMT, and I can't afford their amiibos irl. 

Luckily, I also happen to really like my island, so I have no desire to reset. I deleted my island once in NL after playing for about three years, and I regretted it soooo much. My new town was never as good as my old one, so I learned my lesson. Not doing that again!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

No, I don't dare reset because I don't think I would ever be able to get back the dreamies I've found again! (Four of them so far.) They would be way too expensive to trade for in terms of NMT, and I can't afford their amiibos irl.

Luckily, I also happen to really like my island, so I have no desire to reset. I deleted my island once in NL after playing for about three years, and I regretted it soooo much. My new town was never as good as my old one, so I learned my lesson. Not doing that again!


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 9, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> I was very close to resetting my island because I wanted to change my island name and possibly my starting villagers but at that point I already traded a bunch with people and I would hate to lose my progress... just wish there was a way to edit my island name, honestly


I've thought about resetting because I want to change my island name too! I wish there was a way to buy a name change from Tom Nook using Nook Miles or something like that. As much as I'm having second thoughts about my island name, I still like the layout of my island and my villagers (especially my first two) so unless I absolutely can't stand my name anymore, I don't think I will reset.


----------



## astermallow (Apr 9, 2020)

not gonna lie, I was really considering it a couple days ago since I have an irl friend that plays that I trust 100% so I could store all my stuff on their island. plus I either have or will be getting amiibo cards for my dreamies, so losing them wouldn't be huge. I was thinking of it mainly because of my layout, there's just a bunch of small things that add up that I don't like. but most of all, I didn't realize I couldn't move the resident services building :/ my fault for not looking more into it. I ultimately decided against it just because of the effort involved lol. with terraforming and furniture I kinda managed to "disguise" the main thing that was bothering me with the building anyway.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 9, 2020)

I hate how I feel like I cant reset now and how all these balloon quests keep happening I desperately need a break.... I want to reset but It took me 3 days to find a map and I'm still not happy with it.. that was three days ago.. I dont want to imagine resetting again I almost completely gave up on the game then when I was looking for a map for 3 days... and now i dont want to loose all my cherry blossoms ahhhhhh that I've spent three days collecting like a mad man I only need 3 more diys please for the love of all if anyone has cherry blossom floor diy, cherry blossom clock and the rock diy.. I only need those 3 and I'm trying really hard! Yet haven't found one all day... found four bamboos tho.. whe did that one even start I dont know... is there a panda bear villager I wonder?...


----------



## Romaki (Apr 11, 2020)

I know I said different earlier, but I have decided to reset and replay my progress. I went into the game blindly and didn't know certain limitations, and I feel like saving my island would take just as much as time as replaying those days and then skipping ahead until today. I said I didn't want to, but I feel like it's still early enough in the game to justify it to myself.

My reasons are:

- I feel like I have picked the wrong native fruit.
- I dislike my river outlets so much
- The flower limitation wouldn't bother me if I got a rose, which I didn't. I can't trade, so I really need to get one.
- I completely went overboard with terraforming and it all feels artificial and I hate it. I'm not creative, but I want to chill.
- I don't like the forms of my rocks, it's a petty complaint but it's another reason to reset in my eyes.
- I randomly placed everything
- One of my first 5 villagers was a dreamie who's not stuck in a basic house despite me owning an amiibo.

But I think the biggest reason is that I just played wrong and want to redo everything properly. I glamorized playing with no idea and now I just hate my island. It looks terrible, and I can't really work with the landscape if I ruined it.

I really hope I don't go reset crazy again, but with everything being slow resetting seems more enjoyable than fixing to me.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 11, 2020)

I didn't because I knew I could change nearly anything with terraforming.


----------



## foxtracks (Apr 11, 2020)

I reset about 4 days in, mostly because I really wanted Apples. I like my current airport color and am happy now that I have apples, and like my villagers, however my Resident Services placement really bugs me. It's really close to the airport but off center and it's really annoying, but I don't think it's enough for me to reset over, I've put a lot of work in already.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 11, 2020)

These are the only things I can think of that are permanent about your island:

Resident Services location
Airport location / color
River outlets
Beach layout (private beach, peninsula, dock, rocks, shape)
Native fruit / flower (doesn't really matter that much unless perfect fruit makes a return)
Everything else can be changed. Villagers come and go. Rocks can be smashed and reappear elsewhere. You can get different types of fruit and flowers to grow. And of course terraforming. It's not really worth resetting unless one of the things above just drives you nuts about your island and you can't live with it.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 11, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I know I said different earlier, but I have decided to reset and replay my progress. I went into the game blindly and didn't know certain limitations, and I feel like saving my island would take just as much as time as replaying those days and then skipping ahead until today. I said I didn't want to, but I feel like it's still early enough in the game to justify it to myself.
> 
> My reasons are:
> 
> ...


What do u mean flower limitations if u got a rose and how do u get a rose ??

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

My river outlet is so difficult to jump with a pole It makes me want to reset because of that


----------



## moonbell (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah, I reset mine to get the native fruit I really wanted and to get a native flower I really wanted. I didn't know native flowers were a thing beforehand!


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 11, 2020)

I reset my first town on ACNL and regretted it for so long, so I don't think I'm ever going to reset here. I got an orange airport which I'm not fond of but that's literally the only thing and it's pretty small as well, and with terraforming I think I'd rather just go through the hard work than reset.

Honestly one of the things putting me off resetting so much is the prologue music lmao, I don't want to hear that for a week again ever.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 11, 2020)

omgg dude. ive almost wanted to reset so many times but decided against it for a load of reasons

my native was pears. dont hate them but definitely not as desirable as peaches or apples for me. only reason i didnt reset near the beginning because i wanted a natural playthrough and green fruit at least fits with my town name.
was really debating if i should put my real name or my username as my character name. kinda dont care for my name at this point lol.
wasted like 1mill on bridges and inclines plus my town hall position is really bad lol but im making it work just struggling alot.
i just dont like half of my villagers lol. doesnt help most randomly come in out of no where.
tbh only reason i havent reset is because ive already put in way too much effort on this island and don't feel like moving a bunch of stuff to a friends island for now.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 11, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What do u mean flower limitations if u got a rose and how do u get a rose ??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> My river outlet is so difficult to jump with a pole It makes me want to reset because of that



Within your save file you can only get 4 breeds of flower, and I wasn't lucky enough to get roses on any of my NMT islands.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm honestly really thinking about it. It's going to be a difficult decision for me, but after starting to get my island put together, I've learned just how badly I hate the location of my town plaza. It's almost right after you get out of the airport, but off to the side. I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to make that area flow nicely and look pretty. But considering that I'm happy with almost everything else about my island, I'm not sure if I'm willing to do the work of resetting to get all of those features back again.


----------



## flowertot (Apr 11, 2020)

YES! I started my first island on the 20th, the day the game came out. I reset on the 5th of April because my layout just didn't work with what I wanted to do. Back in Wild World and New Leaf I had an awful habit if resetting constantly and never kept a town for long. I'm trying not to do that again.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven't and I don't think I will! I want to have the same island for as long as I play.

Edit: I reset in New Leaf a lot and would lose interest in a town, and then reset a few months later, and keep resetting. I had one town for about at year at release of NL, but the file got messed up somehow.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 11, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Within your save file you can only get 4 breeds of flower, and I wasn't lucky enough to get roses on any of my NMT islands.


What do you mean so people only get 4 types of flowers each?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!? A

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Romaki said:


> Within your save file you can only get 4 breeds of flower, and I wasn't lucky enough to get roses on any of my NMT islands.


Dont they sell Rose's at nooks cranny if they're not native?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 11, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What do you mean so people only get 4 types of flowers each?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!? A
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure everybody is limited to 4 flowers with everything (including shops) because they want people to trade for them.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven’t, and I don’t think I will. I’ve only reset once in all my playthroughs, because my first NL town had the U shaped river and it was impossible to do anything with it (I reset after 2 or 3 weeks though).

I’m pretty happy with my island this time: east and south river outlets, peaches, pansies and hyacinths, started with a new villager (and the best-looking uchi), really like my plaza placement and my peninsula. The only thing I hate is the green airport, but you barely see it anyways.

I figured I can change anything I dislike with terraforming, and even if I screw up, I can rearrange everything at any point. Plus, I’ve already found 3 dreamies and made a lot of progress. I don’t think I’ll ever reset.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 11, 2020)

Ha, no. I can see resetting at the beginning to get the map you want, though I didn't need to. But even though the game hasn't even been out for a month yet, I know I've put in WELL over 100 hours into this game. I don't know exactly how many I've played because I haven't looked, but it's been a LOT. That's too much work to flush down the toilet, especially because I haven't even TTed.


----------



## goro (Apr 11, 2020)

With how long the tutorial is and the addition of terraforming, I doubt island resets will be as common as they were in the past. I hate the fact my airplane is yellow, but I got an excellent central location for my plaza so... You win some, you lose some, I guess.

I reset three times in New Leaf in the course of 3 or so years, but that's because I grew up with it. I've gone by many names in the past before settling on my current one, so I kind of had to, unfortunately. Since I'm dead set on my current name I have no reason to reset my town unless I go through something nuts and have to change my whole identity.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 11, 2020)

I made that mistake with new leaf, I must of reset over 10 times because I would get “addicted” and then stop playing after a while, then next time I picked it up again I would reset because I had neglected the game for a while.

I regret doing so, it ruined the game for me since I never “completed” or got as far as I wanted to. In NH I will never reset, I’ve had it from launch day so that helps me a lot (plus 100 hours+ now).


----------



## InkFox (Apr 11, 2020)

I hate that both my river outlets face south, I had no idea when I started that you couldn't move them and a friend told me to go with that map so I did. I regret doing so, a lot. Even more when I go to that friend's island who was lucky enough to get a perfect map on first try, it feels so much more spacious than mine. But having put almost 200hours in and being pretty satisfied with my terraforming effort now, I don't see myself resetting, even though the outlets still bug me out, I do not want to lose everything. Every game I've reset in the past, I've regretted it and it ended up with a series of other resets afterwards so I'm not doing that mistake again. I shall deal with my terrible river outlets.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 11, 2020)

I don’t think I’ll ever reset my island. I’ve done way too much work on it! Back when I played wild world I reset like 20 times though, and I reset new leaf a few times as well


----------



## niko2 (Apr 11, 2020)

InkFox said:


> I hate that both my river outlets face south, I had no idea when I started that you couldn't move them and a friend told me to go with that map so I did. I regret doing so, a lot. Even more when I go to that friend's island who was lucky enough to get a perfect map on first try, it feels so much more spacious than mine. But having put almost 200hours in and being pretty satisfied with my terraforming effort now, I don't see myself resetting, even though the outlets still bug me out, I do not want to lose everything. Every game I've reset in the past, I've regretted it and it ended up with a series of other resets afterwards so I'm not doing that mistake again. I shall deal with my terrible river outlets.


I have seen many beautiful layouts with two south river outlets! Don't worry.


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 11, 2020)

No. I reset my New Leaf town and I really regretted it. Never going to do a town reset again.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 11, 2020)

vicutie said:


> Lucky!! It probably took me around 6 hours to get the blue airport/airplane & peaches combo   Definitely not planning on resetting ever again after that experience LOL Although it would be nice to have a centered town plaza



Certain map are more likely to get what you want.  For example, if you choose a map where the river exit toward the east, you are more likely to get peaches.  Likewise, if you answer "sleeping is most important", you are more likely to get green airport more often then the other colors.  While it vary, the amount vary base on your answer choice.  

Also I find resetting much funner if you have 5 starting villagers versus just two.  You get a better idea of what villagers you want and etc...


----------



## kkfenrir (Apr 11, 2020)

Nope and I don't plan to! I reset my town a bunch in New Leaf and could never really get re-attached to the game after that. I'm already well on my way to beating out my NL hours just because it feels very rewarding to see the island grow overtime!


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 11, 2020)

I did. I hated having two river mouths at the bottom of the map, so I reset in order to have one south and one to the left or right. I feel like it'll give me a bit more choice as to how I structure my rivers! I won the reset lottery, too; got cherries as my starting fruit and Phoebe and Genji as my starters - perfect imo.

This was only a few days into the game being out, so I just TT'd those three or four days to catch back up.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 11, 2020)

A part of me wants to reset it so my native flowers would be lilies, and I could store the items I accidentally sold that aren’t re-purchasable. 

Another part of me doesn’t because I sank so many hours to catching every available fish or bug of the month to donate to the museum as well as craft all the cherry blossom recipes. 

I think I’ll pace myself and go as far as catching all the bugs and fishes along with finding all the fossils to donate to the museum and getting a 5-star rated island. After that, I think I won’t mind resetting anew


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven't, nor will I ever. I like my island, and honestly, I've put in too much time and effort that I'd hate to start from scratch again and it'd probably just kill my motivation to play this game.


----------



## Mr. Q (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't ever plan to do that.


----------

